# DEMONIKUS (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

DEMONIKUS was created for the June 2010 entry into The Mad Lab monthly prop building contest which required the construction of a Halloween prop from any kind of hat.

My concept involved using an old plastic hardhat, recycled cardboard and papier mache to create a demon-like skull. The resulting piece is 22 inches long and 17 inches wide.

The skull lies flat and is light weight making it suitable for hanging on a wall or incorporated into a haunt display with the addition of a body.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

So incredibly awesome. Kinda has a southwest skull thing going on. This piece would be killer over my fireplace.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW...AWESOME.....AMAZING

Did I mention I like it..lol.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Always great stuff Stoll...kind of looks like Alf's evil step brother


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I've only seen amateurs use papier mache, with amateur results. Because of that, I haven't used it since elementary school.

Seeing your work is inspiring me to give this medium a second chance, a second try. Fantastic and incredible.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! (as usual... ) You never fail to amaze me with what you can do with mache!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy's face! He's gorgeously monstrous.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely love it!!! Excellent work once again.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very cool stoll!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i like him....i like him alot!


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

That is awesome. 
The nose ribs remind me of Alf. Is this Evil Alf?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

finally a hard hat that is cool looking great work stoll !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another cool creation, Stol! Now you have me wondering what a body for him would look like.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I swear the nose looks like a face within a face. I can imagine stumbling through the desert and finding one of these, thinking I gotta stay away from the cows.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Who says paper mache is for kids!? Most cool, Scott!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Wicked - the things you create and what from has always amazed and inspired me..

One small chuckle though, there is a slight similarity to A.L.F...










Si


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool kinda reminds me of ALF in an evil way edit;and no i didnt see the other posts before me


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

My CReePY Garage said:


> That is awesome.
> The nose ribs remind me of Alf. Is this Evil Alf?


I don't think I've stopped laughing since I read this...I guess Alf made more of an impression on me that I thought....thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent, like the texture.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Any plans to make a body to go along with this fantastic head, Stoll?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not sure...gotta figure out what ALF's body looks like...thinking furry with big paws. 

Seriously I'm leaning towards using the skull for some sort of scarecrow type figure...probably a natural body consisting of sticks, vines and barbed wire ...that's what I'm thinking now but I'm sure it will change by tomorrow.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the piece! I like the large pieces you have been building lately. Makes them seem more menacing!

I noticed you used DryLok on this piece. I have yet to use this due to the expense. What kind of results have you been getting? Does it hold up better than Urethane to the elements?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Friggin' awesome work ya did!!!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is so cool looking.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Truly menacing, monstrous, fantastic work!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

This is incredible! I am just starting out and learning so much. Thanks so much for sharing your work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome! all you have to do is see that it is a post from stolloween and you automatically know you are going to see something incredible.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You really make the coolest things.This is a good looking design. I like the emptiness of the eyes. That allows for your imagination wonder. Kind of like looking inside a reaper, or soul sucker. Very Nice.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Like what was said earlier when you see your post you know it is going to be outstanding and sure enough it is. Love your work as always.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Love the piece! I like the large pieces you have been building lately. Makes them seem more menacing!
> 
> I noticed you used DryLok on this piece. I have yet to use this due to the expense. What kind of results have you been getting? Does it hold up better than Urethane to the elements?


DryLok makes a nice base coat for your props given its waterproofing nature but I still use Spar Urethane to make sure the prop is going to survive the elements...I used DryLok and Spar Urethane for my Demon Reaper skulls made in 2006 and they are no worse for wear given that they have been in wet weather during October and several Great Lakes FrightFests.

DEMONIKUS was painted using DryLok because my original concept called for simply staining the piece with Old English scratch remover...it looked great wet but dried very light...almost white again so I went back to my tried and true method of painting with flat black latex, white primer then staining with Old English...if you don't succeed the first time keep painting and painting and painting.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha ha B you're right it does.. very cool Stoll


----------



## chud (May 23, 2010)

very cool..i like the color of it.looks like an old bull-dragon skull.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome piece - really like how the snout in the 1st & 3rd pictures look like its own little skull!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Great piece.

I love using drylock as an undercoat. It's a great way to get a rough sandy texture, and a solid primer color. I'm surprised your Urethane coating holds up over time and weather. Do you leave pieces outside all month?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------

